# Too high? child seat



## Custom24 (7 May 2017)

this is the only way I can fit it. Is it too high to be safe?













Child seat



__ Custom24
__ 7 May 2017


----------



## Drago (7 May 2017)

Surely you could lower that mounting clamp by 6"?


----------



## cyberknight (7 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Surely you could lower that mounting clamp by 6"?


Yes the lower the better,i had one and found the weight high up didn't help the handling


----------



## Milkfloat (7 May 2017)

And move the seat back?


----------



## alicat (7 May 2017)

Won't moving the seat back make the handling worse not better?

When you've finished put a sack of spuds or similar in and go for a spin to test it out.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 May 2017)

I have seen a recumbent trike with a child seat that put the child above the reader's head.

That also caused stability issues


----------



## Custom24 (7 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Surely you could lower that mounting clamp by 6"?


 There's a braze on brake cable guide in the way. I tried everything this morning


----------



## Custom24 (7 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4792066, member: 45"]If it's a Hamax you can get mountings with different bends in which put the seat lower.[/QUOTE]
Yes it is. Will check that out


----------



## bikingdad90 (7 May 2017)

Can't you just cut a new outer and run a longer inner to go over the clamp which could then be mounted lower?


----------



## Custom24 (8 May 2017)

bikingdad90 said:


> Can't you just cut a new outer and run a longer inner to go over the clamp which could then be mounted lower?


I think I would have to saw the brazed on cable guide off the frame and although I probably will end up doing that, I was hoping to avoid it


----------

